# I want to learn spoken Mandarin Chinese



## jev545 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hello
My electrical engineering company does a lot of business with Chinese companies on the mainland and I would like to begin to learn spoken Chinese, in a fast way, so that I can improve myself here at my company. Any suggestions?


----------



## wef345 (Nov 18, 2010)

If you want to speak Chinese quickly, I recommend doing it online. Online lets you focus on your speaking and listening with a teacher on Skype; you can practice character writing outside of class and spend time on it on your own if you wish. I tried online courses from Surf Chinese and study on my own schedule from home now. Learning online has allowed me to continue studying with less of the stress and strain of commuting to meet up. I suggest you learn Chinese online. Good luck to you!


----------

